# waiting for critiques...



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Does anyone else hate waiting, or am I the only one  I like to read 'why' the judge liked and awarded a placing to my dogs. Im waiting for southern counties.

(anyone got any from recent shows to share?..)


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

oh...hate waiting for them...if you would like to read some of ours then just click on the link below and then just click on either loki or sifa show results...dont bother with inca as she has not done much...lol


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Some smashing ones you got there, you must be proud (I like how you set it out in the table to! - brilliant website)

also Sifa has a part of my sofa awaiting  what a gorgeous doglet!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

yep i hate waiting too!!!!!
not that i have any im waiting on at the mo, but crufts ones were a killer!!!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh, me too - I hate waiting! I'm eagerly anticipating Quinny's from East of England - and waiting - and waiting .............::Yawn: :w00t:


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Some smashing ones you got there, you must be proud (I like how you set it out in the table to! - brilliant website)
> 
> also Sifa has a part of my sofa awaiting  what a gorgeous doglet!!


thanks,sifa has done so well...she managed to get her jw at only 12 months old so we are real proud of her.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

ohh Vicki crufts was a killer for me to! waited and waited..

Let us know when you have it Val, Im glad I am not the only one aha. I terrible for waiting.

aaaw way to go Sifa, what a wee show girl. I can see why your so proud!


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm still waiting from bath  pees me right off because all the other critiques from this summer are inthe papers already!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

well i wish i'd got a critique to wait for! i think ive only made it to 2 shows in the last 2 yrs:crying:.

but i use to hate the waiting aswell LOL, every week i'd be rummaging through Dog World to see if we were in......and we never were... for weeeeeeeks:cursing:!

i cut out all my critiques and save them in a hat box lol


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Im still waiting on LKA!! It was Maya's first (and only!!) CC and she's now mostly retired from champ shows so I was really looking forward to reading it... We also havent had the chi critique from LKA where Logie got his 2nd CC. Emailed OD and they were very unhelpful


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Sparkle said:


> I'm still waiting from bath  pees me right off because all the other critiques from this summer are inthe papers already!


L/C for Bath is in this week


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Still waiting for East of England critiques - Leeds are in this week, but still no East of England


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Jess2308 said:


> L/C for Bath is in this week


Is it omg need go buy paper lol thanks jess


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I havent had a critique for ages coz my lot are having a crap year at shows this year and either been binned or too far down the line to get a critique 

Havent even qualified any for Crufts next year yet 

Cleo once won a mahoosive Post Grad class at a breed champ show and I was most delighted, as you would be  Judge never did critique for the whole show and it really narked me, so I noted her name and now will not enter under her, lol!!

Am awaiting one Critique though, from Magnums BOB and Group 4 two weeks ago


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

At Open show level it's very hit and miss  I've lost count of the critiques I've never seen in either OD or DW - yet for judging, you sign to say you will provide a critique to the paper and to the secretary after judging - so where does it break down ?  (or is this not practised by all societies?) 

Have to say I don't think I've ever had a missing CH show critique - had a lovely one for my baby from his last breed club show


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

I never saw a critique for Windsor 2009 which was my first champ show and still waiting on Boston from January this year


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

I've also found OD to be rather unhelpful. I have, however, found that contacting the society (as they are responsible for choosing and employing the judges) and politely asking for them to look into the matter has brought some good results.

Do note that judges can be fined for failing to keep to their judging contract, so if you get nowhere with the Canine Society/Association, your next option is to contact the Kennel Club and file a complaint. You don't have to, but the option is there.


----------

